# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Videocámara rio Guadalquivir a su paso por Montoro

## pedro_montoro

Aquí os dejo el enlace por si a alguien le interesa visualizar el estado del Guadalquivir a su paso por la localidad cordobesa de Montoro.
http://www.sierramorenaonline.com/actual.php?id=19

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí os dejo el enlace por si a alguien le interesa visualizar el estado del Guadalquivir a su paso por la localidad cordobesa de Montoro.
> http://www.sierramorenaonline.com/actual.php?id=19


Ah! sí, yo conozco esta página. Estas video camaras tienen un pequeño problema, que es que toman instantáneas a 360º, y son cada 1 minuto. En mi pueblo también hay una :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por el enlace y supongo que las marcas del puente es el nível máximo que llevaba el río... Impresionante!!! Logró causar daños en alguna vivienda Pedro??? Un saludo.

----------

